
Spotify Shareholder Letter Q1 2019 [pdf] - kadfak
https://s22.q4cdn.com/540910603/files/doc_financials/quarterly/2019/Shareholder-Letter-Q1-2019.pdf
======
kadfak
tl;dr [https://storage.googleapis.com/pr-newsroom-
wp/1/2019/04/EA_Q...](https://storage.googleapis.com/pr-newsroom-
wp/1/2019/04/EA_Q1_2019_ALL.jpg)

